# MB's Paintathon for Blood Angels



## Belius (May 9, 2009)

Well, Having just attended this years GW Doubles Tourney with my 750pts of Blood Angels, this has really inspired me to break on through and continue on to 1500pts.

Here's some (not very good) pics of what I took, which was:

1 x Reclusiarch :skull:

7 x Assualt Marines with Sarge and Melta

7 x Assualt Marines with Sarge and Flamer

2 x Sanguinary Priests with Power Weapons

1 x Baal Predator with Flamestorm




























Next up and to get to 1500pts are:

10 x Death Company 

5 x Vanguard Veterans

2 x Death Company Dreadnoughts

1 x Stormraven


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

Looking great so far mate, I would definately paint the rim of your bases graveyard earth though to stop the black rim standing out and spoiling the look a little.


----------



## Dakingofchaos (Sep 29, 2009)

Good work here dude! i would second ultra in that yes the rims on the bases do want painted, but they still look rather nice  also, pleeeeease do something with that dozer blade! the predator as a whole looks awesome (you've missed the headlights though) and i cant help but feel that the dozer blade is letting it down, if you could do something with it, mabye paint some chevrons or even just darken it down with a wash or two then i think the whole model would look awesome xD 

i feel your pain on how hard red is to paint though, so ill give you some rep for your efforts :victory:


----------



## xenobiotic (Jun 7, 2008)

I'm going to disagree with the previous posters, I like your rims black (and I've always preferred black rims) and I think they make the miniatures pop a bit more.

Your Baal predator look good, however there are a few things bringing it down. As mentioned the dozer blade looks uneven and streaky. It looks like you've tried to wash it and it came out the wrong way. Sometimes it's better to do many thing layers of wash compared to one thick one (which applies to most paints and washes btw).

Another thing that brings down the Baal for me is the fact that the storm bolter barrels haven't been drilled out - to me that just makes it look unfinished. Then again I drill all my barrels so...

Over all your red looks good and that's a good and stable base to build on when expanding your army.

It would be easier to be constructive if you had pictures with better lightning. From what I can see your yellow and your whites looks like they've come on thick. I'd suggest using a foundation colour and then repeated thin layers of the goal colour to achieve a good white or yellow without it looking "thick" and ruining the details of the miniature.

Are you going to have classic black death company or are you going with white ones?


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Echo what Xeno says. Going to keep watching though!


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

nice work on the decals. I'm going to echo what has been said, though I too like the black bases, so props to you! Shit, I'm glad that the days of Goblin Green bases are dead LOL. I gotta know, did you use pigments like a soot or smoke pigment over the decals? I ask only because it might explain the brush strokes in the shaded bits


----------



## Belius (May 9, 2009)

Wow thanks for the really constructive comments guys - really appreciate it.

@dakingofchaos - I like the idea of chevrons on the dozer blade and will be doing that. Also the red was fairly easy (chaos black undercoat, scorched brown, scab red, scab red blood red mix, blood red highlight).

@xenobiotic - yep will definately be drilling barrels out and I would agree that the yellows and whites are on too thick - learning curve on these, was painting in too much of a hurry  Also going to go for the classic black death company - however you are sowing a seed that says do white do white - anyone got any good pics on white death company ??

@horusrebord - I used some powder pigments - burnt something or other that my buddy had - I will get you the name of it. Really good stuff.

Overall, pleased with the start but they do need some more work on. Also going to paint the 8th Company symbol on each right hand shoulder pad and do so general tidying up now that the comps over (we came 6th in the end as well :biggrin

Once again thats for your comments and Death Company Dread is next - forgeworld chaplain one at that!!


----------



## xenobiotic (Jun 7, 2008)

A while ago I made some White Death Company relying mostly on a good base coat and washes to achieve the look. Since this picture I've worked on my formula and I think if I did 5 more today they'd be a bit more refined and over all better looking:








Anyway, that's one example of how they can look. Depending on how you want your white to look you could either make them look "pristine" without any weathering or possibly use blue hues instead of brown ones to get that "cold white" instead of the "warmer white" my miniatures have.

Just some of the many possible roads to take


----------



## Belius (May 9, 2009)

Having seen your Death Company I am now seriously tempted to go down the white route as they look bloody awesome.

Got any hints or tips on where to start - would it be a white basecoat to start and then build up to skull white and then start with the washes?


----------



## Belius (May 9, 2009)

Just started work on the stormraven and will post pics up later.

I've decided to magnetise all of the weapons to allow for easy change overs, followed a few good tutorials on how to do this via utube.

Got the 2 dreadnaughts built as well, lucky enough to have the forgeworld chaplain dreddie do he will get some love


----------



## xenobiotic (Jun 7, 2008)

Doing them white is pretty easy (probably takes less time then making them black (if you're going to highlight the black that is)). Since I've had a lot of trouble with spray primer I built up a white base from astronomican grey with many layers of thinned down skull white.

Anyway, once you have a good coverage of white (via primer or any other method you prefer) it's just a matter of applying washes in a controlled matter. When I did mine I made sure to use 3 different washes (Gryphonne Sepia, Ogryn Flesh and Devlan Mud). You want to do it in many steps, preferrebly 2 steps at least with the gryphonne, just to give a hint of the wash along the recesses. As you do darker colours of wash you will want to make sure to keep it just in the recesses - that way you get a more controlled gradient from white to light brown to dark brown.

Since I did my Death Company I've refined my wash applying method a tad so I have better control of the gradients now.


----------



## Belius (May 9, 2009)

Here's the pics of the Stormraven - current WIP

Really nice model to put together and combined with Utube tutorials really enjoyed it so far.


----------



## Belius (May 9, 2009)

Also here's a pic taken at this years GW Doubles Tourney at Warhammer World - was a great event meeting loads of really cool guys.


----------



## Belius (May 9, 2009)

Here's some pics of my progress and whats ahead - most of it is now built.

Stormraven is virtually complete - all body done, wings done, hurrican bolters done and magnatised. Just turret left to do. 

VV done - just need to be primed.

DC almost done - just need arms and backpacks.

Also have a Landraider, Baal Predator as well.

2 Dreads also built - just need priming.

Phew:grin: Agains apols for quality of pics - done on Iphone


----------

